# Help with music for a funeral please.



## guywithglases (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi there. My name is Nic and my mother very sadly died on Friday on July 12th.
As a Child (1970's) I would regularly sit on her knee in the morning before school and listen to a spoken prayer on radio 2, I think. It was a man's voice and the prayer was always set to the same music which, I think, was played on guitar.

I am desperate to find the name of this music, and or the prayer if the two were one and the same, so my family can play it at her funeral. 

If anybody can help me with this quest I would be eternally grateful as I am out of ideas with searches on the likes of google and youtube.

I very much hope to hear from anybody and everybody.

The Very Best of Regards, 

Nic W.


----------



## Adeodatus100 (May 27, 2013)

Hi Nic - and first of all, condolences.

I'm pretty sure at the moment, there are only three (vaguely) religious items on BBC national radio in the mornings - Radio 4's Prayer for the Day at about 5.45a.m.; Radio 4's Thought for the Day at about 7.45a.m.; and Radio 2's Pause for Thought. I don't think any of these fit your memories, and I can't remember the programmes ever being much different from what they are now. I've had a look on google and youtube, too, and nothing obvious is coming up. Are you sure it was national, not regional, radio?

Sorry not to be more helpful.


----------

